# Magicshine Mount...



## Yukon-RSX (Feb 6, 2007)

Anyone here think the Magicshine rubber o-ring mounting method is a little weak? The light tends to slip sometimes when going off drop offs etc.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

I haven't had any problem w/mine, but I have mine mounted so the light is dangling under the bar vs. on top.
My battery did cut out on me during a ride last week, I forgot to charge it, and since it's under the handlebars, I can't see the green/yellow/red indicator light. Thankfully it was a pretty tame trail, and the sun was on it's way up.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

You might try putting a couple layers of electrical tape under the light, that would give the light a little more friction (at least compared to a metal bar), and increase the diameter of the bar slightly. 

I've had much more expensive-looking mounts for other lights move more than my MS does.


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

No problems with the mount, but I've only had my MS for a month or so. However, I've had DiNotte and two cyclo-computers that use the o-ring mounting and have had no problems with them.

If you need more friction under the light, get yourself a roll of vulcanized electrical tape. It's a rubberized tape that self sticks. Wrapping a layer around your bars where the light goes is like wrapping it in inner-tube. A roll sells for less than $4.00 and should be available at most any hardware store. I prefer this over regular electrical tape b/c it is rubberized where as the regular tape is more plastic.


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

No problems with the mount, but I've only had my MS for a month or so. However, I've had DiNotte and two cyclo-computers that use the o-ring mounting and have had no problems with them.

If you need more friction under the light, get yourself a roll of vulcanized electrical tape. It's a rubberized tape that self sticks. Wrapping a layer around your bars where the light goes is like wrapping it in inner-tube. A roll sells for less than $4.00 and should be available at most any hardware store. I prefer this over regular electrical tape b/c it is rubberized where as the regular tape is more plastic.


----------



## bpnic (Aug 14, 2005)

J_Hopper said:


> No problems with the mount, but I've only had my MS for a month or so. However, I've had DiNotte and two cyclo-computers that use the o-ring mounting and have had no problems with them.
> 
> If you need more friction under the light, get yourself a roll of vulcanized electrical tape. It's a rubberized tape that self sticks. Wrapping a layer around your bars where the light goes is like wrapping it in inner-tube. A roll sells for less than $4.00 and should be available at most any hardware store. I prefer this over regular electrical tape b/c it is rubberized where as the regular tape is more plastic.


J Hopper's right. This tape works great and is commonly refered to as "splicing tape" by electricians.
I wrapped my Intense 5.5 chainstay with it, and upon removal, it took the paint right off the frame. So use care! :madman:


----------



## circusubet (Aug 5, 2006)

*Mount*

Hockey tape.


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

bpnic said:


> J Hopper's right. This tape works great and is commonly refered to as "splicing tape" by electricians.
> I wrapped my Intense 5.5 chainstay with it, and upon removal, it took the paint right off the frame. So use care! :madman:


Wow, I'm surprised it sticks that well. I've never had that problem, but definitely use caution. I also use it to wrap around my cables where they touch the frame. This prevents cable rub on the paint. It's definitely worth having a roll around.

BTW, I've seen the vulcanized electrical tape and cloth electrical tape both referred to as splicing tape. Get the rubberized (vulcanized) tape not the cloth stuff.

Speaking of chainstays, I find a plastic spiral cable wrap that you can find in any hardware store (probably Radio Shack or Best Buy type stores as well) for less than $1.00 per foot works very well for chainstay protection. It is impermeable to the elements, doesn't wear out, is cheap, and is easy to clean.


----------



## bpnic (Aug 14, 2005)

J_Hopper said:


> Wow, I'm surprised it sticks that well. I've never had that problem, but definitely use caution. QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, I was shocked too. It's no secret Intense has crap for paint work, but the tape was on there for the better part of a year.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes, it can slip. 

I have had the problem. I just push it back into business.

You can also get a smaller rubber.


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

lidarman said:


> Yes, it can slip.
> 
> I have had the problem. I just push it back into business.
> 
> You can also get a smaller rubber.


I don't have this problem but maybe one of these might work for you:

http://www.ripnroll.com/snugassortment.htm

Good luck with that.


----------



## Yukon-RSX (Feb 6, 2007)

J_Hopper said:


> No problems with the mount, but I've only had my MS for a month or so. However, I've had DiNotte and two cyclo-computers that use the o-ring mounting and have had no problems with them.
> 
> If you need more friction under the light, get yourself a roll of vulcanized electrical tape. It's a rubberized tape that self sticks. Wrapping a layer around your bars where the light goes is like wrapping it in inner-tube. A roll sells for less than $4.00 and should be available at most any hardware store. I prefer this over regular electrical tape b/c it is rubberized where as the regular tape is more plastic.


Good idea I'll try that, thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

J_Hopper said:


> No problems with the mount, but I've only had my MS for a month or so. However, I've had DiNotte and two cyclo-computers that use the o-ring mounting and have had no problems with them.
> 
> If you need more friction under the light, get yourself a roll of vulcanized electrical tape. It's a rubberized tape that self sticks. Wrapping a layer around your bars where the light goes is like wrapping it in inner-tube. A roll sells for less than $4.00 and should be available at most any hardware store. I prefer this over regular electrical tape b/c it is rubberized where as the regular tape is more plastic.


Lupine uses the same o-ring system too. It works.

Great advice, Hopper, thanks.

Geo


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

If you dont like the O-ring do this!

Buy this:

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=12871

or the single mount version, whichever is in stock

Remove the top section and dispose (maybe keep the bolts)










Unscrew the old mount off the bottom of your magicshine and re-attach as shown










The grommet was just what i found to be best as it will provide a bit of sealing in the process. You need to pack it as there are only a few threads in the head.


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)

Can't you twist the o-ring once to make it tighter?

I just ordered my MS lights yesterday...hoping to have them in hand on Friday...Geoman sure ships fast!

One thing I did to keep my computer from slipping on the handlebars (I'm just using zip ties to hold it) was put some carbon assembly paste under the ties. I agree that friction tape or similar would probably work even better, but I had the paste on hand and it did the trick for this application.


-Pete


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Pedalphile said:


> I just ordered my MS lights yesterday...hoping to have them in hand on Friday...Geoman sure ships fast!
> 
> -Pete


We strive to ship same day.

Thanks for the mention!

Geo


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I would go to K-mart and buy a roll of their cloth sports tape for a buck or so. It'll give the rubber tons of traction and not take off paint.


----------



## glovemtb (Mar 12, 2006)

moggy82 said:


> If you dont like the O-ring do this!
> 
> Buy this:
> 
> ...


Nice, I actually have one of those from an old light. You might be able to introduce some horizontal adjustment with a friction washer.

The included orings did not work for my particular needs. 1, it could break (it did about the 3rd time I used it normal oring tried for both bars...(No I don't need a replacement not going that way); 2, no backup, what happens to light head after one breaks out on the bumpy trail ?
So I had zero confidence in the band but love the simplicity of le mount design.
So I simply added 2 narrower, tougher faucet rings. If one breaks...one still holds. Since they are narrower they still fit where one of the fatter oring does.
Slapped a loop of gorrilla tape on bars to minimize slipping and safety assured.
Home Depot Delta Kitchen Spount Kit DL-15. 3 bucks. (4 rings the larger narrower 2 worked for me on normal AND oversized bars.
Heres another mount. I think I like price of above electron allot better.
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes//Product_10052_10551_1030765_-1___

Btw, if I haven't said it enough, best dealer I have found for this shining (sorry about that) value in it's class is Geo.


----------



## circusubet (Aug 5, 2006)

*Smaller rubber?*

Rolling

lidarman's Avatar
Join Date: Jan 2004
Posts: 9,689

Yes, it can slip.

I have had the problem. I just push it back into business.

You can also get a smaller rubber.

LD,

I am soryy I just read this after a few brews and had to ask the the question, "a smaller rubber".

Thx,
John


----------



## BrindiCruiser (Apr 13, 2004)

that bike mount looks very similar to old vistalite mount. I have a few of those sitting around and a magicshine in the mail, so I will report back when it arrives.


----------



## ccfoodog (Feb 10, 2010)

This guy offers an alternate mount:

http://www.hoffmanamps.com/

Enter the web store, then click on "Bike Lighting Parts".

-john


----------



## bradjackson (Jul 9, 2009)

We've developed an alternative mount for Magicshine lights.
It addresses all the problems of the original O-ring mount.

Check out the video demo over here: Magiclight Handlebar Mount - YouTube


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

bradjackson said:


> We've developed an alternative mount for Magicshine lights.
> It addresses all the problems of the original O-ring mount.
> 
> Check out the video demo over here: Magiclight Handlebar Mount - YouTube


I like a mount to be totally removable tool free and simple. I like to have nice empty bars in day. Cant be doing with bits mounted on bars.


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

bradjackson said:


> We've developed an alternative mount for Magicshine lights.
> It addresses all the problems of the original O-ring mount.
> 
> Check out the video demo over here: Magiclight Handlebar Mount - YouTube


Despite the permanence of the handle bar mount, I like the quick release feature for
the light head. Have you any plans to make a similar low profile helmet mount. I hate
having the giant Magicshine helmet mount on my helmet all the time and it is not the
simplest thing to take on and off between rides.

Anybody else come up with a better helmet mount?


----------



## bradjackson (Jul 9, 2009)

Yip, we have a matching helmet mount.
Its much smaller and easier to attach to your helmet compared with the original O-ring type helmet mount.
You can quite easily leave this one on your helmet - makes transferring the light from handlebar to helmet a 2 second exercise.

Here's a picture of the helmet mount:


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Baine said:


> ...Anybody else come up with a better helmet mount?


PVC pipe, velcro and a heat gun makes this...


----------



## TheBigV (Aug 18, 2011)

If mounting on bars, use piece of old handlebar tape (those short swatches for under the hoods work well).


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

bradjackson said:


> Yip, we have a matching helmet mount.
> Its much smaller and easier to attach to your helmet compared with the original O-ring type helmet mount.
> You can quite easily leave this one on your helmet - makes transferring the light from handlebar to helmet a 2 second exercise.
> 
> Here's a picture of the helmet mount:


Photo and links not working


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

Some of these parts along with a bolt and a faucet washer might provide a solution. The spacer attaches to the light and the bracket to the bars. then you slide the spacer into the bracket. Voila! A solid, quick release mount. The brackets are so cheap you can get one for each of your bikes.

Small Parts - Headlights - HL500 - CATEYE STORE


----------



## nausnyder (Oct 22, 2008)

*Magic Shine Mount*

The O-ring mount is weak. I made a shim from an old inner tube, but the light would still move around. Posted this on a different thread; I took an old Nite Rider quick release mount and removed the curved portion of the magicshine light. Keep the screw, it threads into the Nite Rider mount. I had to remove a little of the old mount to keep the power cable from getting pinched. This mount is rock solid, removes in a second and was free.


----------



## madmole (Jan 16, 2006)

The big problem with the MS mount and the new Bike Ray version is that they only work on bars that have a straight bit at right angles to the road

Anyone with swept or riser bars is stuffed as there is nowhere to mount those O ring based mounts that actually points straight forwards

The original Bike Ray mounts were superb as they angle sideways and are adjustable. I had to rip of the new mount and cobble a mount as I had nowhere suitable on my bars for it, A step backwards for Bike ray but of course cheaper to produce


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I just made one out of a reflector bracket, some spacers, and a longer bolt. Bomber, and easy as one phillips screw to remove. I bet it wouldn't be too hard to fab up a QR as well, but I like the bomber-ness of my solution. 

Simplest, easiest, strongest, cheapest solution I can think of. 
And that is a winning combination!


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

I do not like lights that are mounted on my bars, and the rubber ring to keep my MS-1400 in place just didn't do a good job.
So that's why i made a mount with a tablespoon and a starnut...
More about that HERE.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

bradjackson said:


> We've developed an alternative mount for Magicshine lights.
> It addresses all the problems of the original O-ring mount.


I can't get your UK site to open for me. Just wanted to see what the cost is, and how much to ship to US.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

I like the quick release feature of these mounts and too would be curious to know the cost + shipping to USA.

However, I never experienced any of the problems with the o-ring mounts that are mentioned. I bought my first Magicshine light from Geoman a month after he started selling them in 2009. I'm still using the original o-ring that came with that light and the light head stays firmly upright on my bars while bouncing down the rockiest terrain of one of the roughest places to ride in the country. Same story with my second MS light o-ring mount for the helmet which I've been running for only about 2 years. 

One thing I do know about the early light heads is that the rubber under the half-moon part of the mount was solid, and sticky. The lights manufactured in 2010 and beyond have serrated rubber, and friends with those lights experienced slipping where I did not.


----------



## BikerDude001 (Jun 28, 2010)

I used the NiteRider handlebar mount from PricePoint. It works great, allows left/right adjustment as well as allowing you to mount it on bars up to 32mm and allows you to level the light. I have risers and I can mount my light dead center and flat to the horizon. It also releases quickly. About $28 from PricePoint.

NiteRider Handlebar Mount at Price Point


----------

